# AVG is reporting a virus



## rpw (Jan 17, 2012)

It only happens when I link from an email, but it's fairly consistent and only happens on TUG.  Using AVG I get "Exploit Phoenix Exploit Kit(type 769)".  Hope that helps


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

rpw said:


> It only happens when I link from an email, but it's fairly consistent and only happens on TUG.  Using AVG I get "Exploit Phoenix Exploit Kit(type 769)".  Hope that helps



Please... what email, and what is the address it is sending you to?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

Based on another report of following links in the TUG Newsletter email resulting in virus warnings (also from AVG), I'm assuming the email you refer to is the weekly TUG Newsletter.

Do you get the same virus warnings if you go to this week's newsletter online (http://mim.io/689632) and click on the links there?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 17, 2012)

I was also getting a virus warning when someone sends me a private message and I click on the link that takes me to private messages.  

It was as recent as yesterday.  Today, I tried clicking on the link and it was fine.  Whatever you did, must have removed the virus.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

.. and after the stuff I caught and removed today, do you still get the error when clicking on the links in the newsletter?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 18, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> .. and after the stuff I caught and removed today, do you still get the error when clicking on the links in the newsletter?



I just got the alert from my AVG after doing a google search for  "COPP site:tugbbs.com". When I clicked on the google search the AVG alert popped up.

No problem if I do the same search using the BBS search function.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 18, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I just got the alert from my AVG after doing a google search for  "COPP site:tugbbs.com". When I clicked on the google search the AVG alert popped up.
> 
> No problem if I do the same search using the BBS search function.


Cleansed again this morning.  I get no AVG warning when following your directions.  Please try it again.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 18, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> Cleansed again this morning.  I get no AVG warning when following your directions.  Please try it again.



Not getting the alert now either.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 18, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Not getting the alert now either.


Thanks for checking, Steve.


----------



## rpw (Jan 18, 2012)

*Looks good this morning*

Magic Voodoo works


----------



## Carol C (Jan 20, 2012)

I've had problems with AVG and think they are hacker's prey. I don't use AVG anymore. But I'm glad Makai Guy found a fix...he rocks  and TUG's lucky to have him as an Admin!


----------

